# تركبتى باظت ولا اعلم السبب



## YAMAHA_R1 (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشتريت وجبتين صابون امس وقولت اجرب
1 المجموعة الاولى
سلفونيك كيلو - صودا كاوية تقريبا ربع كيلو بودرة - لون - ريحة
سالت البياع قال بيعمل 12 لتر
رجعت البيت عملت التالى
12 لتر ماء - وضعت علية السلفونيك - حوالى كيلو ماء وضعت فية الصودا - قلبت السلفونيك حتى ردت الصودا ثم وضعت الصودا ولم احصل على التعادل استمر الخلوط احمر مع البى اتش
التجربة فشلت
2 المجموعة الثانية
سلفونيك كيلو - سليكات كيلو - لون - ريحة
6 كيلو ماء وضعت عليهم السلفونيك - 6 كيلو وضعت عليهم السليكات - ثم التقليب وجدت ان المخلوط وصل للتعدل اخضر برسيمى
التجربة الثانية نجحت
كان المخلوط خفيف جدا قريبا الى الماء لا اعرف لماذا وضعت ملعقة طعام من الملح بعد ان تم ازابتة فى الماء على المخلوط وفى اقل من دقيقة اصبح المخلوط ثقيل ولكنة اصبح جبيبات مثل حبيبات الرمل وقلت درجة التنظيف فية فالمخلوط كانت رغوتة علية وتنطيفة عالى الى ان وضعت الملح كل حاجة باظت
ياريت حد يقولى لية التركيبة باظت
وهل 12 كيلو معناها 6 للسلفونيك و 6 للسلكات او الصودا
ملاحظة
قلبت لمدة 5 دقائق
وضعت اللون والريحة على طول بعد التعادل
اللون ثبت اما الريحة لا
عايز اعمل برميل 120 كيلو بالسلكات والسلفونيت
بالصودا والسلفونيك
بالسلكات والصودا والسلفونيك
مش حاطط اى اضافات الا اللون والريحة يعنى ملح لا كمبرلان لا والحاجات للى زيوة
ياريت حد يساعد


----------



## YAMAHA_R1 (21 يناير 2011)

المساعدة يااهل الخير
محدش يضع ملح تانى


----------



## agf_13 (21 يناير 2011)

أخى طريقة الوجبات دى مش كويسة لان البياع مش بيدلك على الصح وعايز يكسب وخلاص 
اما لو عايز تعمل صابون كويس وتكلفة معقولة فى فى المنتدى مشاركات كتير لبعض الاخوة الافاضل مع الشرح


----------



## heba elhossiny (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ربع كيلو صودا كتير على كيلو سلفونيك كفايه 170 جرام هيحصل التعادل
دوبى كيلو السلفونيك فى 10 لتر بس


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الفاضل كل كيلو سلفونيك تقريبا 170 جرام صودا ولما تضع السلفونيك اترك منه القليل وكذلك الصودا حتي تقوم بالقياس ليكون عندك فرصه لاحداث التعادل ولا تقلق من ملح الطعام يقوم بتغليظ الصابون ومتنساش انه كلوريد صوديوم ولا اظن ان تواجد الصوديوم في التركيبه سئ بل العكس وما كان يجب لنا الرد في حضرة العمالقه هنا في المنتدي


----------

